# FYI: Scientists 'predict menopause age'



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Thought this was interesting:

Scientists predict menopause age

They mention this might be a useful tool for those considering IVF (near the end of the article).

Hope everyone has a great day!
K


----------

